# what not to buy when buying a used snowblower



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Another example of my long running peeve with contractors who drive around all winter long with brand new snowblowers bouncing along in the back of their trucks - uncovered. 

This one's covered with rust and that doesn't even include the interior of the bucket or chute. 

I believe this one's been bounced around in the back of said truck for many winters on end and has had heavy, heavy use. Buyer beware....

Link: https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/for/6000709241.html


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

$200 seems like a fair price if it's surface rust and has not gone through, however the shaking when throwing snow sounds like auger bearings or worse impeller bearings, unless something is bent. Then how are the belts, skids, scraper bar, friction disk, cables.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

toroused said:


> Another example of my long running peeve with contractors who drive around all winter long with brand new snowblowers bouncing along in the back of their trucks - uncovered.


It's their money they are throwing away, don't get upset over things we have no control over


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*IT has been rode hard, and put away wet many times. more than likely a bent impeller.*


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

That machine has seen heavy use and made the owner lots of money. Very few other blowers could stand up to that use and still be around. Simplicity is one heavy duty machine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe it's because I'm working from a very small screen but all I see is paint missing. A bearing may be going south on the old girl somewhere or there may be a bent shaft. However, to make all these assumptions that this machine has been tortured its whloe life is stretching it.I'm not quite sure about the "uncovered" comment either. Please clarify? Uncovered going from job to job? Leaving it in the truck overnight? How do you *know* this was a commercially used machine? Also, the ad seems pretty honest to me. Seller is not required to make a disclosure of the complete history of the machine. Personally I tell the potential buyer the history of the machine since I have owned it and let them decide to buy it or walk. A machine can have all its paint missing and still be mechanically sound. Watch vid below before buying a used blower


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

There are a lot of tell tale signs of heavy past use - the peeling paint and rust in specific places tell a really good story. 

You'll also a small orange payloader with a parking lot application type box-plow in the back of one of the pictures.

And the location of the rust on the machine is consistent with snow that has never had a chance to melt - it gets frozen for days on end 
without melting, as what happens what such a machine is out in the back of a truck all day and night for days and weeks on end. 

It's had heavy, heavy use......


----------



## justintendo (Jan 2, 2017)

some say they cant see it, but on my laptop the blower in those pics looks awful. lots of miles on that one.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I get that it is DEFINITELY not new. But it's a Simplicity (which have a reputation for being rugged machines, at least to me), and 11hp, 32", for $200. That still doesn't seem bad to me, assuming that the shaking issue is something that can be resolved reasonably. 

You can easily pay more around the Boston area for a lesser-brand machine. Granted, that one will likely have less hours. Hopefully the buyer of this one is willing to go through it and replace bearings, etc.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Annndd...... blower is *SOLD* apparently. 

https://boston.craigslist.org/nos/for/6000709241.html


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

To me I see a blower that was painted with powder coating. Some day my toro 926 will look like that and my 69 ariens will just have scratches and worn out paint


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*TORO still might be using that BLOODY Epoxy paint set up. ohhhhhhhhhhhh just keep it polished and waxed there 69. and it will last longer than you.:wavetowel2:*


----------

